# Which system is best for refining Static or Tumbler?



## Anonymous (Jul 22, 2009)

I want to enter refining business and I have received quoates from Italian manufacturers of Gold Refining plants. I would like to know which is a better system: 
a) The static refining system with heating in glass containers or 
b) A refining plant with tumbler reactor?

I would like to know which systrem is faster and efficient?

Thanks & Regards


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi, I am currently trying to do the same thing myself. I don't know if you have succeeded in getting this information elsewhere, but I would be interested to know from you if such is the case.


----------



## 4metals (Aug 6, 2009)

If you buy an automated system to do your refining you will face some limitations depending on your feedstock. You will be far more versatile and less susceptible to losses if you set up a small manual system, using contained reactors, and learn the art and science of refining yourself. Then, armed with a firsthand knowledge of how to process your material you can either process the material yourself while you build up your operation, or hire someone who you can train to do the bull-work. Either way you will be better off, automation is a small niche business and what you can learn here on this forum you can learn to become a self sufficient and profitable refiner. 

Stick around and read and ask questions, you won't regret it.


----------

